# GSKY Utility Driver intallation error?



## cricket4462 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello, Im trying to load Gsky High Power wifi adapter software drivers to my Asus EEEPC 1000H net book running windows 7 via usb drive and keep getting an error message that says" Wireless LAN-InstalSheild Wizard"....(Sorry! We do not support this operation system!!) 

This software installs easily to windows xp but not with windows 7. Are these drivers not compatible with win 7 and or do I need different ones so it is recognized?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The drivers are not compatible with Windows 7.
I'd suggest contacting Gsky to see if they have Win7 drivers.

Otherwise, run the software driver installation routine in Compatibility mode as follows:


> Compatibilty Mode Driver Installation
> 1 - Download the latest driver from the Gsky website.
> 2 - Uninstall the current drivers using the Control Panel...Programs and features...Uninstall a program applet. Then verify that the driver/device has been removed in Device Manager
> 3 - Right click on freshly downloaded driver installation file and select "Properties"
> ...


If it still doesn't work, it's time for a new wireless adapter.
FWIW - the kind that install inside the computer are superior to the USB kind.


----------



## cricket4462 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thankyou for the reply....I will say that compatibility mode did not work for me so the company I purchased it from through email asked me where my unit was purchased and said that there were copy cat units made in China and Japan. If my unit was a copy cat unit then I wont have support for it. I sent them my reply where it was from and hopefully it is covered by support when they reply back. Anyway, Can you give me some information about the kind of wifi that install inside the computer that you told me about and what model is great for long range??

Thanks again,,,


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a google for the type of cards I suggested: http://www.google.com/search?q=wire...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## cyberbiker (Jun 13, 2010)

The gsky gs-27usb requires a different adapter. I too have one and use it on three different computers: one Windows XP, one Vista, One Win7HP64. The Realtek RTL8187 driver downloads automatically from the Internet, and the signal shows strong, however the data flow is pathetically slow and the connection retention is iffy.

There seem to be other settings that need to change to maximize the connection of the gs-27usb. I did not the full installation package that comes with the gs-27usb-50 since I bought it on eBay. The disk was in Chinese and I wasn't willing to blindly install it.

Somewhere we need to set up a GSKY gs-27usb forum to solve the installation and connection problems, and to offer lessons learned.


----------

